# 2500HD Maintenance



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

Since I need to find another truck for plowing, I've been looking at a 2500HD Diesel with a lot of miles. Having never owned one, what am I looking at for maintenance or issues? 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Well what's your definition of high miles? Some say 100k is high, personally I've got 2 trucks over 250k and one at 315k.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

buy new like i did then you dont have anyones problems


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

Citrausa;1987632 said:


> Since I need to find another truck for plowing, I've been looking at a 2500HD Diesel with a lot of miles. Having never owned one, what am I looking at for maintenance or issues?
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


x2 on what is high miles. mine is an 02 with 296k. Post what year of truck because there are different series of duramaxs that each had their own issues. lots of folks don't like the early duramaxs because changing injectors is time consuming, but they get the best mileage due to zero emissions equipment. LBZ duramaxs are the most sought after so you will pay a premium for one regardless of mileage. I wouldn't worry about miles on a diesel, just worry about how its been maintained. my tdi has 376k on it and it still runs good. depends on the maintenance.. duramax series: (correct me if i'm off on the dates) LB7: 2001-2004 1/2, 2004 1/2 to late 2005 LLY, 2006 to 2008 LBZ, 2008 to 2010 or 2011 LMM? Each will have their preference, cheapest will be LB7, then LLY. LLY has redesigned valve covers which makes changing injectors a breeze (LBZ is the same).


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

forgot to mention, all GM trucks of this year range suffer from "pump rub" in the transfer case, merchant automotive makes a fix that is like $80. otherwise its normal diesel maintenance: fuel filters, injectors (periodically -when they go bad) u-joints, ball joints, etc.


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

beanz27;1987636 said:


> Well what's your definition of high miles? Some say 100k is high, personally I've got 2 trucks over 250k and one at 315k.


Good point. Currently looking at 2003 Chevy 2500HD with 277k.



PLOWMAN45;1987767 said:


> buy new like i did then you dont have anyones problems


Man I wish! My dream truck is 3500HD 4 door single axle with the Allison trans. And I think the only way to get the Allison is with a diesel engine. The sticker shock of 50K plus outside of my current range of purchase power though.


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

carkey351;1987830 said:


> x2 on what is high miles. mine is an 02 with 296k. Post what year of truck because there are different series of duramaxs that each had their own issues. lots of folks don't like the early duramaxs because changing injectors is time consuming, but they get the best mileage due to zero emissions equipment. LBZ duramaxs are the most sought after so you will pay a premium for one regardless of mileage. I wouldn't worry about miles on a diesel, just worry about how its been maintained. my tdi has 376k on it and it still runs good. depends on the maintenance.. duramax series: (correct me if i'm off on the dates) LB7: 2001-2004 1/2, 2004 1/2 to late 2005 LLY, 2006 to 2008 LBZ, 2008 to 2010 or 2011 LMM? Each will have their preference, cheapest will be LB7, then LLY. LLY has redesigned valve covers which makes changing injectors a breeze (LBZ is the same).


Currently looking at a 2003 2500HD diesel with 277k on it. My biggest concern is injectors, fuel pumps, glow plugs and anything else I can't think of... especially not knowing that type of vehicle very well.



carkey351;1987831 said:


> forgot to mention, all GM trucks of this year range suffer from "pump rub" in the transfer case, merchant automotive makes a fix that is like $80. otherwise its normal diesel maintenance: fuel filters, injectors (periodically -when they go bad) u-joints, ball joints, etc.


I figure U joints and Ball joints a wear item.. esp now that I'm plowing lol.

But like I mentioned, its the other stuff I wouldn't know about with a diesel. I would hate to purchase any diesel vehicle and then get stuck with injectors, pump issues or etc. I understand buying used I take that chance. But being better informed before purchasing said type of vehicle is what I'm going for.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

Citrausa;1987897 said:


> Currently looking at a 2003 2500HD diesel with 277k on it. My biggest concern is injectors, fuel pumps, glow plugs and anything else I can't think of... especially not knowing that type of vehicle very well.
> 
> I figure U joints and Ball joints a wear item.. esp now that I'm plowing lol.
> 
> But like I mentioned, its the other stuff I wouldn't know about with a diesel. I would hate to purchase any diesel vehicle and then get stuck with injectors, pump issues or etc. I understand buying used I take that chance. But being better informed before purchasing said type of vehicle is what I'm going for.


I have a 03 CCSB dura max, 298k on her now, it's had a new transfer case, and injectors at 150k. It doesn't have a plow on it though.


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

Citrausa;1987894 said:


> Good point. Currently looking at 2003 Chevy 2500HD with 277k.
> 
> Man I wish! My dream truck is 3500HD 4 door single axle with the Allison trans. And I think the only way to get the Allison is with a diesel engine. The sticker shock of 50K plus outside of my current range of purchase power though.


Thats a lot of miles on any truck and even though the engine may go 400k don't for get about the other parts that make it roll down the road, like tranny, t-case, rear ends etc.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

don't forget to check brake lines and fuel lines, fuel with cooler oem is about $1000 installed, a stainless steel brake set is $350 plus install


----------



## Citrausa (Aug 15, 2014)

mpriester;1988739 said:


> Thats a lot of miles on any truck and even though the engine may go 400k don't for get about the other parts that make it roll down the road, like tranny, t-case, rear ends etc.





leolkfrm;1988796 said:


> don't forget to check brake lines and fuel lines, fuel with cooler oem is about $1000 installed, a stainless steel brake set is $350 plus install


I passed on the 277K mile 2500HD due to no maintenance records and the amount of miles on it.


----------

